# Solved: homedepot truck rental



## lexmarks567

does anyone know how much the truck rental is at home depot for a pickup truck or the next size truck up. website does not give a price. u-haul is $20 + miles a deposit. so which ever is cheaper.


----------



## Guyzer

Call them and find out.


----------



## IMiteBable2help

Yeah really!


----------



## Drabdr

Lexmarks, I know it is not cheap. I believe they charge by the 1/2 hour. About the only time I think it would be worth it is if you needed the truck at Home Depot, and you lived nearby.

You might can hit a neighbor up for a truck, and it only cost you a pizza and drinks!:up:

Here is one site with some prices and a review:

http://www.reviewstream.com/reviews/?p=25948


----------



## lexmarks567

Drabdr said:


> Lexmarks, I know it is not cheap. I believe they charge by the 1/2 hour. About the only time I think it would be worth it is if you needed the truck at Home Depot, and you lived nearby.
> 
> You might can hit a neighbor up for a truck, and it only cost you a pizza and drinks!:up:
> 
> Here is one site with some prices and a review:
> 
> http://www.reviewstream.com/reviews/?p=25948


thank you. at least some people on this forum are kind enough to help unlike guyzer and IMiteBable2help.


----------



## ghosthacker

"Call your local store for more information."

the key words are local store... sounds like price and availability vary from store to store

best to call as has been said.

http://contractorservices.homedepot.com/Services/TruckRental.aspx


----------



## Guyzer

lexmarks567 said:


> thank you. at least some people on this forum are kind enough to help unlike guyzer and IMiteBable2help.


I was trying to help you Lex. I thought maybe, just maybe you hadn't thought about picking up the phone and giving them a call. Think about it for a minute. It would have been faster than starting this thread and checking back for replies.

Hey wait a minute... I thought you had me on ignore.


----------



## hewee

I seen it on the truck but forget but do remember it was rented by 1/2 hour etc and said wow that was high.

u-haul is cheaper if it is not local and you need the truck one way.
Like around here what used to be local is not the same now because all the smaller outside towns are now part of this town so local can be 20 or more miles and for use I think you have to go about 60 miles to make it count as no being local. So ask them that also if your not going to be local and need it one way.


----------



## lexmarks567

i checked ryder a cargo van is $25 a day with a internet coupon. and with another coupon which i can't find gets you 1000 free miles.


----------



## IMiteBable2help

Guyzer said:


> Hey wait a minute... I thought you had me on ignore.





lexmarks567 said:


> thank you. at least some people on this forum are kind enough to help unlike guyzer and IMiteBable2help.


Oh no! not the dreaded ignore list! Please lex, don't throw me in that briar patch!

Anyway, all joking aside, it did sound pretty silly. I mean, posting here instead of calling them. With all due respect, I think you're being too hard on us Lex.


----------



## hewee

Great lex, Hope the final cost is what they say so get it in print before signing but that is a good price is you get the free miles.


----------

